# Dexters arrived!!!



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

Well Dexters finally arrived and its took me 5 days to find time to post - its like having another baby!!!!  He's a little pickle to say the least -he chased my friends little girl round the garden today trying to eat her crocs - definitely a langley boy by nature! Slept all through last night & no surprises in the crate this morning - who knows wot tomorrow will bring!!!


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Gorgeous xxxxxxxxx

Stephen x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

ahh Dexter is great ... it seems worse than having a baby at times but it will start to get better from now onwards promise, usually the first week is the worst ... dry night last night thats excellent news ....


----------



## Wizbus (Feb 26, 2011)

He's gorgeous and well done for the clean night


----------



## Carol (Jun 12, 2011)

He is so cute! Hope he has another good night tonight - you always feel so much better if you get a good nights sleep, fingers crossed


----------



## Cris (Jun 15, 2011)

What lovely photos - he's so cute


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

What a sweet boy, is he english/american?


----------



## dogtastic (Jun 12, 2011)

Oh my, the photos were well worth waiting for - he's fantabulous  Love his colouring and what a good boy sleeping through the night. Best wishes, Karen.


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Dexter is gorgeous


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

He is gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## Kel (Feb 1, 2011)

Aww, what a cutie  Congrats!


----------



## raywendy18 (Apr 26, 2011)

What a sweetie! and slept through the night!??? Your Dexter looks just like my new 'baby' Pippa. You're obviously a smart cookie - slept through the night AND uploaded a photo, i'm jealous! (Ive been up at 4.30am since Pippa got home 2 days ago - poo yuk!


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Jools he's such a sweetheart! And doing so well! Yeah!!


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

cutie pie x


----------



## spindlelegs (Mar 25, 2011)

awwwwwwwwww, I love the pictures!


----------



## Julie (May 25, 2011)

jools said:


> Well Dexters finally arrived and its took me 5 days to find time to post - its like having another baby!!!!  He's a little pickle to say the least -he chased my friends little girl round the garden today trying to eat her crocs - definitely a langley boy by nature! Slept all through last night & no surprises in the crate this morning - who knows wot tomorrow will bring!!!


Hi Jools,

OMG, Dexter is so cute, I can't wait to get Barney, 6 weeks to go!

Julie


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Ah what a cutie! Lovely pics.


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

spindlelegs said:


> awwwwwwwwww, I love the pictures!


Hi sarah, hope u got my message the other day - not sure it went?? Still to upload from camcorder - bit technical for me though!!! Hope all goes well this weekend collecting Isla - soooooo excited for you!!!!  x


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

Sue - Dexters an english with a mad streak 
Julie - hope it goes well with Barney - longest 6 weeks of your life but well worth the wait!! 
Wendy - got a bit lazy this morning and went down 15 mins later than normal (well it is saturday - Not in Dexters eyes) and little man had a little pressie on his peepee mat for me - so as i said tomorrows another day and we pray for clean awakenings tomorrow!!!! Good luck with little Pippa - she could be Dexters sister - they look very similar - hope you have a good evening j


----------



## Mrs Stevo (May 2, 2011)

He is so lovely, he looks a little like Holly to, pickles together...lol. He is doing so well too, cockapoos are great :smile:


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Hi from one Dexter to another ! xxx


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

He's adorable


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

tessybear said:


> Hi from one Dexter to another ! xxx


Heres hoping there character doesn't live up to their name!!  x


----------



## alfiedoo (Sep 6, 2010)

Ah Jools
just sent you a message (I think!!!!) Photos are gorgeous! Dexter is very like Alfie when we brought him home. His colouring is very similar. He is a real cutie.  x


----------



## jaimia (May 19, 2011)

what a handsome chap, x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ah he's a lovely clever boy... love the photo of him with your son x


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

alfiedoo said:


> Ah Jools
> just sent you a message (I think!!!!) Photos are gorgeous! Dexter is very like Alfie when we brought him home. His colouring is very similar. He is a real cutie.  x


Hi Leone,

yes i thought he looked like the photo of the close up of alf when he was little - he is a little darling! Got his last lot of jabs tomorrow - yeah so only one more week in :whoo: Unfortunately though i have just found a tick on his belly - it was massive - tweezed it out but some of the head is left in - hubbys at goodwood with the boys so i'm left panicking!!! Didn't squeeze the ticks body though so really hope hes ok (can't believe it already)!!!  Will see what vet says tomorrow!! Hope u guys ok x


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Jools are you by any chance mentioning the fact that we have named our dogs after a serial killer??? I just adore the show!!!! I must say Dexter sometimes has this glint in his eye and I do wonder!


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

tessybear said:


> Jools are you by any chance mentioning the fact that we have named our dogs after a serial killer??? I just adore the show!!!! I must say Dexter sometimes has this glint in his eye and I do wonder!


Yep, when Dexter has his mad half hour - we all just look at one another and think oh my god we have a lunatic & then he goes back to sweet puppy (very much like the charcater)  Just wondering Tessy if you remember meeting up with my friend Sarah at the cockapoo meet - she said she saw a gorgoeus blue roan cockapoo called Dexter - i thought it must be you (she had a little white fluff ball called Freddie)!! x


----------



## spindlelegs (Mar 25, 2011)

jools said:


> Well Dexters finally arrived and its took me 5 days to find time to post - its like having another baby!!!!  He's a little pickle to say the least -he chased my friends little girl round the garden today trying to eat her crocs - definitely a langley boy by nature! Slept all through last night & no surprises in the crate this morning - who knows wot tomorrow will bring!!!


I think it's like having another baby thats already walking, doesn't wear a nappy and wants to be with you all the time, Oooooh but you still love them!


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Hey Jools! Yay, I am so pleased you got your puppy in the end. Dexter really looks worth the wait and worth the difficulty you had in deciding which breeder to go for. I'm really pleased he is fitting in well and you seem very happy with him. Can't wait to meet him at Poo Fest 12?!!


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

Yes can't wait to come to the next cockapoo meet - i'm sure Dexter will love to meet his new pals (i think he might cause some chaos though)!!!


----------



## oldmanmille (Jun 3, 2011)

He looks adorable....he needs a brother or sister


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

oldmanmille said:


> He looks adorable....he needs a brother or sister


OH NO HE DOESN'T!!!!!!!! :undwech:


----------



## Happyad (Oct 5, 2010)

Jools and Bini
I have a Facebook group I use, west London cockapoos. 
It's just coming to life so gonna upload loads of pics of Martha and Duff. 
Your welcome to join, website nearly up and running too!


----------



## Bini (Jul 4, 2011)

Happyad said:


> Jools and Bini
> I have a Facebook group I use, west London cockapoos.
> It's just coming to life so gonna upload loads of pics of Martha and Duff.
> Your welcome to join, website nearly up and running too!


Only just seen this message  send you a joining group request bini


----------



## Bini (Jul 4, 2011)

jools said:


> Hi Leone,
> 
> yes i thought he looked like the photo of the close up of alf when he was little - he is a little darling! Got his last lot of jabs tomorrow - yeah so only one more week in :whoo: Unfortunately though i have just found a tick on his belly - it was massive - tweezed it out but some of the head is left in - hubbys at goodwood with the boys so i'm left panicking!!! Didn't squeeze the ticks body though so really hope hes ok (can't believe it already)!!!  Will see what vet says tomorrow!! Hope u guys ok x


How did you go with the tick, Jools?
Oh one of my worst fears how to handle them...


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

We get loads of deers in our garden so ticks are rife unfortuantely!!! I got one last year they're gross!!! Went to the vets monday and she said to keep an eye out for redness - he seems fine but hes weeing a lot today had 3 accidents inside when hes only just been outside so i'm a bit worried tonight - god its like having kids all over again!!! I've bought a tick remover now as i think little dexter will be a prime candidate for them with his long locks!!!! Hope little Ciders being good - i've sent you a message hopefully my dodgy old lap top finally let me send it!!! j x


----------

